# Bombed to smithereens today



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

First off it was Kenny and Gracie with an UBER bomb when we met at Serious for a smoke and lunch this morning. I need not tell anyone here that has ever met Kenny what a kind and generous BoTL he is. Here is the carnage. Not pictured is the awesome Harley Davidson Golf shirt he brought from Austin.

Then it was Ron1YY's turn (with some help from Ricky-12stones). He laid the smack down on me.

Then Ricky had to hit me as well (these two have shown me how resourceful Marines can be and now I am afraid of what they are capable of).










to be continued on next post............


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Next off Nicholas (corona gigante) handed me my all-time favorite smoke.










Then the 2 Tim's (Tim B here at CS and another Tim that is active on some other boards hit me). Tim B hit me with the cigars and Tim hit me with this awesome nubbing tool (which I used on my celebratory smoke tonight).

Lastly I had to bomb myself for my birthday so this is what I got.

These are cell phone pics and I have not posted what Darrel (TheProfessor) or Ji (Khubli) sent and I have 3 packages at dad's house right now that I have not picked up yet. I will update this thread when I get home.

thanks everyone for making this day a memorable one.

humbly,

scottie


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Holy mackerel!! That's the stuff dreams are made of!!


MCS


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Im surprised you have fingers to type!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Enjoy it Scottie! You're more than deserving of it! You're still a bastage though.:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Enjoy it Scottie! You're more than deserving of it! You're still a bastage though.:tu


:tpd:

I agree with every last word.  :bl


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice! Enjoy, Scottie.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh my god!! That is insane!!

I think I may be workin' a chubby just looking at those pics...and there's more???

Hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

the jungle is a good place for good guys.
Smoke em up, Scottie.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Scottie, It was great talking to you earlier!!!!! Enjoy your Birthday!!! :bl :bl :bl 


Ron

P.S. I don't think the Marines are done with you just yet though...... :hn


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

WOW
:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

It was a great honor to share your birthday with you. Always a pleasure herfing with you, enjoy all those fine smokes!!

Best,

Tim



volfan said:


> Next off Nicholas (corona gigante) handed me my all-time favorite smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

WOW....thats all Ive got. wow.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I think you got blown into next week...Awesome:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Job Everyone on Scottie's Birthday! :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

So much more fun bombing you in person Scottie :ss

Oh yeah having a cigar and lunch wasnt bad either :r

Hope you had a great Birthday Brother, Gracie and I had a great time with ya.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Simply devastating; hope talk about a Happy Birthday!!
:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is some wild and crazy stuff there.

Enjoy it all Scottie !! .............whoa !! :tu:ss:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heck of a birthday Scottie :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Holy cow! How did you even survive!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Dude! Did they think you have a week to live, or something? You have been blasted BIG TIME. :ss

That's a birthday list most of us want to be on. Very cool... :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Our pleasure, sir. I hope you had a memorable birthday and I'm looking forward to getting together with you again soon for a great smoke!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Scottie.. I'm glad to hear you had a fantastic birthday. I wish I could have been there to herf with you.

Enjoy every one of those smokes. It's a testament to how much everyone holds you here in high regards.

ji


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Wait till you get home.....


ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Wait till you get home.....
> 
> ATL


HMMMM.....Ya think he has stuff waiting at home???????

Ron


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Wait till you get home.....
> 
> ATL





Ron1YY said:


> HMMMM.....Ya think he has stuff waiting at home???????
> 
> Ron


I have already been humbled but you guys are making me feel bad with all of the generosity.

scottie


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Those are some tasteeee smokes. Enjoy them! An outstanding bomb:tu


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

volfan said:


> I have already been humbled but you guys are making me feel bad with all of the generosity.
> 
> scottie


Well don't worry, just remember. With the Florida crew; the "humbleness" never stops!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Well don't worry, just remember. With the Florida crew; the "humbleness" never stops!
> 
> ATL


You are an EVIL MAN!!!!!!! :tu :ss

Ron


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> You are an EVIL MAN!!!!!!! :tu :ss
> 
> Ron


Who is evil? And the hits just keep on coming.

scottie


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow!! I wonder why you got so many Birthday Bombs???







You deserve every bit of it and more!!:tu

You never had Scotch before??


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Wow!! I wonder why you got so many Birthday Bombs???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bastage.....


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Wow!! I wonder why you got so many Birthday Bombs???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never had scotch? I need to write that down..........

ATL


----------

